# Lounge > Real Estate / Finance >  Mom, daughter face homelessness after buying home and tenant refuses to leave

## suntan

Onterrible of course.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...ness-1.6610660

So much to unpack:

- Slow gov't organization.
- Squatters can squat.
- Person buys home from real estate wholesaler.
- There are real estate wholesalers.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Onterrible of course.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...ness-1.6610660
> 
> So much to unpack:
> 
> - Slow gov't organization.
> - Squatters can squat.
> - Person buys home from real estate wholesaler.
> - There are real estate wholesalers.



Only the most _premium_ news sources for you, then?

----------


## suntan

Always good to see what the state sponsored media is spewing.

----------


## Xtrema

> Kalu moved across the river from Gatineau, Que., to Ottawa in 2021 to access better health-care services for her daughter, who has autism.
> 
> She bought the townhome sight unseen during the pandemic real estate boom through a real estate wholesaler, which buys and sells off-market homes at below-market value, and avoids realtor fees — a risky move, she acknowledged in hindsight.



boo fucking hoo.

----------


## SJW

"Masked men throw squatters and belongings on street"

Would be the headline if I owned the house.

----------


## DonJuan

Anonymous call of gunshots inside home. Police enter, find whatever drugs and illegal shit, arrest everyone. Change locks. *Pay cleaning company WELL*

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sounds like they needed a fiduciary to assist with that transaction.

----------


## gmc72

This is the craziest thing I read in that article "Lawyer Michael Thiele, who represents the tenant and the male occupant, said in an email that his clients have "*the right to occupy the premises for an indefinite period of time*." "

Really?

----------


## DonJuan

Yea, I read that too. There's some good one liners from that Thiele guy. Tenant can't pay rent but can have a lawyer on retainer. Weird

----------


## ExtraSlow

Squatters rights are weird. But they exist.

----------


## 88CRX

> "Masked men throw squatters and belongings on street"
> 
> Would be the headline if I owned the house.



This. 

Remove them and their shit. Change locks. And make them prove that they own the fucking place.

----------


## vengie

> This. 
> 
> Remove them and their shit. Change locks. And make them prove that they own the fucking place.



This.

Honestly being the planitiff can be a massive pain in the ass and the defendant can drag out the proceedings for a very very long time.

Force them out, let them sue you and prove they "own" the property. 
Proceed to drag it out for a very long time and milk them of money.

Its very expensive to sue someone, its relatively inexpensive to defend a suit.

----------


## rage2

> Yea, I read that too. There's some good one liners from that Thiele guy. Tenant can't pay rent but can have a lawyer on retainer. Weird



Retainer and legal fees prob cheaper than rent in Ontario.

----------


## DonJuan

^ Michael Thiele is probably an alt of Lionel Hutz

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ^ Michael Thiele is probably an alt of Lionel Hutz



No. Bob Loblaw.
He has a Law Blog.

----------


## mr2mike

It's sad when a presumed meth lab accidentally blows up on the occupants.

----------


## DonJuan

^this is also a good solution too. Small cig fire in back yard, spreads to part of house. Declared unhabitable until repairs are done. To be honest fire is probably her best cleaning solution here.

----------


## killramos

Awesome asset class

----------


## ercchry

> Awesome asset class



I mean, in this case it kind of is… being able to unload a headache under the guise of “under market value” to idiots is pretty sweet

----------


## suntan

I need to open a "Real Estate Wholesaler".

https://melstar.ca/blog/foreclosure-...ng-real-estate

No license needed.
Don't even need to buy the property.

----------


## riander5

Situations like this are why we need to bring back some old fashioned beat downs.

The lady is getting beat down by the banks for her stupid financial decision, time to beat the squatters down physically. Then the universe will be balanced

----------


## rage2

> Situations like this are why we need to bring back some old fashioned beat downs.
> 
> The lady is getting beat down by the banks for her stupid financial decision, time to beat the squatters down physically. Then the universe will be balanced



The article is pretty hilarious.

She signs a purchase agreement (no clue if she put anything down) even though she was denied an inspection 4 times. Tries to get loan, fails because can't get place appraised because the squatters are there also refusing appraisers entry. So there's only one thing left to do, go for some predatory financing instead! So did she sign the purchase agreement without financing in place? Or did she go for predatory financing THEN sign the purchase agreement with that? That brings up another question, did she already know that there's tenants in the place prior to purchase?

Finally, the punchline. She was a financial advisor.  :ROFL!: 

The squatters "QuReNTiNE" sign is also hilarious.

----------


## Rocket1k78

There is so much wrong with this fuck up but the icing on the cake is that she was a FA. It would be bad enough if you were just a regular joe but the fact she was a FA makes it even more ridiculous.

----------


## Xtrema

> Finally, the punchline. She was a financial advisor. 
> 
> The squatters "QuReNTiNE" sign is also hilarious.



Boo fucking hoo.

The fact that article actually published when someone basically shot their own foot. 1/2 the sob stories from MSM are people being stupid.

----------


## SilverRex

> According to her LTB submission, Kalu lost her job this August as a financial adviser, which required her to pass a regular credit score check. She's been taking out loans and racking up her credit card debt, so her score didn't meet her company threshold. 
> 
> "I'm just sinking ... Financially, it has wrecked me," said Kalu. "This has ruined me emotionally and mentally."



Didnt realize ones' credit score having implication on employment, or is this simply just another of way of saying creditors were showing up at her work place.

----------


## suntan

It’s Ontario in a nutshell.

----------


## DonJuan

> Didnt realize ones' credit score having implication on employment, or is this simply just another of way of saying creditors were showing up at her work place.



I think losing her job as a Financial Advisor because of her credit rating is BS. Unless it was a company requirement?  :dunno: 

https://advisorsavvy.com/how-to-beco...dvisor-canada/

----------


## ExtraSlow

She should lose her job of ever talking about someone elses money because she's clearly retarded as fuck with her own.

----------


## jutes

Obviously, a victim of discrimination. Throw something about gender and being a single mother in there as well.

----------


## vengie

Can we move this to the WFG subforum?

----------


## Rocket1k78

> She should lose her job of ever talking about someone elses money because she's clearly retarded as fuck with her own.



She probably lost her job because she was a shitty FA and decided to throw that into this for more sympathy points. Anyone this stupid with their OWN money should not be helping anyone with theirs.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Most financial "advisors" are not certified and are just sales people pushing unnecessary financial products on the naive. The only advice they ever have is to consolidate loans.

----------


## spike98

> It’s Ontario in a nutshell.



The laws around Landlord/Tenant rights and responsibilities are HEAVILY bias towards tenants. Like bad. If you are a landlord, avoid r/legaladvicecanada as its basically all dirtbag tenants squatting because some landlord didn't file the right N form 3 days past the third lunar cycle of Scorpio, in triplicate, delivered carrier pigeon.

----------


## arcticcat522

^^even if they did, the process takes more than 8 months to actually get someone out due to delays....the legal way

----------


## msommers

Sounds like a shotgun is in order

----------


## spike98

> Sounds like a shotgun is in order



If I was the owner, i would burn the place to the ground along with any squatters inside. Have to be careful with the arson pointing back to me because of insurance though.

----------


## Cagare

I have had many family members that were landlords and faced this situation several times. The situation always involved waiting for people to leave the house, going in and putting all their shit in the curb and changing the locks. 

If they didn't come get the shit, trailer to the dump. People complain and try to get a tribunal hearing etc, but the home was already re-rented so no one wants to kick out the next group of people. 

Canadians are just far too nice to people.

----------


## SKR

I'd just move in and refuse to leave too. Guess what squatter, you got a roommate.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd just move in and refuse to leave too. Guess what squatter, you got a roommate.



A roommate who likes to piss on you every time you go to sleep. Every time.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> A roommate who likes to piss on you every time you go to sleep. Every time.



Some people pay good money for that, one might say it's a win win situation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Toilet_X
 doesn't think that's a bad deal at all.

----------


## Toilet_X

Not bad at all, and just for the record i tread piss like a jet ski. Ya'll know where to find me.

----------


## haggis88

Predatory financing for a house purchase...defo intradestded over here, anythings better than renting right? only poors rent but richers use shady lenders to keep themselves in F150 Lariats and $888,888 front drive homes in Cityscape right?

----------

